
Bootstrap 4 Beta 3 - jdorfman
http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2017/12/28/bootstrap-4-beta-3/
======
onestone
> There will be no breaking changes from Beta 3 to stable, so our changelog
> should be short and sweet. Expect some linting, Sass variable improvements,
> updated docs Examples, and more build tool improvements.

Nice! We can finally use Bootstrap 4 without expecting future breaking
changes.

